
Running Kubernetes Example on CoreOS, Part 2 - velkyk
http://coreos.com/blog/running-kubernetes-example-on-CoreOS-part-2/
======
velkyk
Hi thanks for another great post.

I've started with similar project running mesos-marathon on top of CoreOS.
([https://github.com/veverjak/coreos-mesos-
marathon](https://github.com/veverjak/coreos-mesos-marathon))

I was wondering whether kubernetes has same resource management like mesos -
meaning can I get info about minion usage.

